# Pumpkinrot has some pics and a sneak peak video of his new creation! Bog man



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page14.htm
Scroll down until you get the date 6-22-07 then click on the picture and it will introduce you to his new creation....Bog man! You don't actually see him, but it is the atmosphere teaser like pumpkinrot always does. Pretty cool! I am sooooo envious of this guys talent!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The video just shows two pics of trees, some creepy music and titles. I don't get it. Where is the sneak peek? Don't get me wrong, it's very well done, but there is no teaser pic of the prop at all. Maybe I just hate being teased, I dunno. Am I missing something?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It's supposed to show you where he comes from, so you can get a sense of (with your imagination) what he will look like. 

I'm going with a swamp-thing look.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah...sorry, but if you look at the dates a few above it shows you some of his progress. Sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i love pumkinrot! Such great atmosphere...


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG i love PUMPKINROT too!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, his videos are freakin phenomenal!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I really like the mood of the video. It will be cool to see what is up his sleeve.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> It's supposed to show you where he comes from, so you can get a sense of (with your imagination) what he will look like.
> 
> I'm going with a swamp-thing look.


I think you hit the nail on the head JohnnyL. Every prop I have seen is accompanied by mood pieces and some form of showmanship. I really dig the fact that someone takes the time to present ideas in new and interesting ways.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

He's got a very good visual style. A certain photographic sense, combined with a sense of showmanship. It's always a pleasure to see what he comes up with next.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

You know why I love PumpkinRot? PR thinks about what he's presenting as a whole. It's not about how much unrelated crap can get jammed into the yard. It's about the overall effect. A lesson more haunters should learn. I'm with everyone here...his stuff rulez.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SkullAndBone said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head JohnnyL. Every prop I have seen is accompanied by mood pieces and some form of showmanship. I really dig the fact that someone takes the time to present ideas in new and interesting ways.


You know, I think I finally get it...I agree, SkullAndBone. I see now that his props aren't just props, like I thought they were, but more of an atmospheric element, like a well shot photograph. Sometimes I'm just dense.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah Grasshopper, you have moved to the next level.

Pumpkinrot is a great site. I am so envious of people with artistic talent.
I just don't have it. Sigh! Can't paint, draw or anything else, which is why I love Gemmy so much. LOL!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Ah Grasshopper, you have moved to the next level.
> 
> Pumpkinrot is a great site. I am so envious of people with artistic talent.
> I just don't have it. Sigh! Can't paint, draw or anything else, which is why I love Gemmy so much. LOL!


You know, HB I wouldn't let lack of building talent stand in your way of enjoying a great-looking and sophisticated haunt. Whether you make it yourself, buy it from other haunters (suggested) or even, if you must, Gemmy:smoking: ....you can still learn a lot from the greats like PumpkinRot, Terror Syndicate, Devious Concoctions, Skull & Bone, Mike Fox and Lothar's Lair just to name a few. I truly believe the very best haunts are the ones who think about the overall stage picture of the haunt. The big composition. Look at your haunt as an overall creation. Not a collection of parts. I will say that the best way to learn is just to dive in.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry HB! I wrote that before I looked at your site. You don't need advice from me. Still, if you want to make the stuff you have look even better there is much to learn from those haunts. Even if you don't build it all yourself.

Cheers!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweeney you seem to think like me  Unfortunatly I'm limited to what I can do so i have about a graveyard theme and that's pretty much it. There's sections that I put together though so it flows a little


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweeney Family Horror said:


> It's not about how much unrelated crap can get jammed into the yard. It's about the overall effect. A lesson more haunters should learn.


Well stated, IMO. PR's stuff is not visually overwhelming, but it evokes a mood. The atmosphere is what impacts you.
Not to slam anyone who makes the effort to decorate, but there are some "displays" that resemble a yard sale with police "caution tape" around them.
What PR does in a relatively small space is really inspiring, and it's all homemade stuff.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

:jol:


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

A true artist.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be creepy! Can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like Pumpkinrot has a pic of his new Scarecrow the Bog Man up on his site. http://pumpkinrot.com/images/Bogger24playing.jpg

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I wonder if he is going to put the bogman up for that contest. It's funny as hell to see his creations menacing over the 'happy scary' scrapbooker creations.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, his update says it's the start of the competition, so I'm assuming he's entered it. I'd like to see him get first place one of these years. Too bad it seems stacked in favor of the cutesy-cuddly stuff.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I worship at the alter of Pumpkinrot! He's fantastic! Wish I knew how he makes his corpses. Any ideas?


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Evil Eyes said:


> I worship at the alter of Pumpkinrot! He's fantastic! Wish I knew how he makes his corpses. Any ideas?


There are a few people here who use his technique. I'm sure they would be happy to cough up a few secrets.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Evil Eyes said:


> I worship at the alter of Pumpkinrot! He's fantastic! Wish I knew how he makes his corpses. Any ideas?


krough initially used techniques similar to Pumpkinrot's. He's got a great how-to here:

http://www.grimvisions.com/2007/01/13/mache-how-to/


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

He has put his full page up for this years Scarecrow.

http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page23.htm

Really well done.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Now that is nice, I think this is one of his better scarecrows.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That prop in that setting really looks great.


----------

